# Hello from DaddiesBoardShop.com



## Daddies (Nov 11, 2008)

A chance to introduce ourselves! Daddies Board Shop is a shop in Portland, Oregon that does a lot of shipping from our website, *www.daddiesboardshop.com* 

We started this family owned shop in 1995 during what were still the early years of snowboarding. We have carried *Never Summer Snowboards* since the day we opened. We had been riding them for years and knew they were the highest quality boards on the market. While a lot of other brands have stepped up, we still carry Never Summer and swear by them. 

We are also a HUGE longboard shop. We just might be the largest Longboard Skateboard shop in the world. We think if there was someone with a larger selection or showroom we would know about them. It seems even California doesn't have a skateboard shop quite like this one.

Check us out! You can tell from our *Customer Reviews* that our main focus is customer service. We also offer Free Shipping on orders to the US lower 48 states. We will have a lot of sales and promotions comings up to the holidays to get this 2009 snow gear out to the masses so check back often and I will post special discount codes etc as they become available. Right now all of the snow gear is already marked down over 10%.

Please feel free to email me with any questions or click "Live Chat" (when we have it on) and we will be happy to help.

Thanks,
Sarah & The Crew @ Daddies
*[email protected]*

Daddies Board Shop
7126 NE Sandy Blvd
Portland, OR 97213
Toll Free: 888-779-7062
*www.daddiesboardshop.com*


----------

